# Lets talk stand size



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

We are going to be building our milk stand/stanchion out of wood. I am hoping it will mostly be out of scap! Before we do I want to know what sizes seem to be the best for standard nubian goats? she is 8 months old right now and already 100 pounds and quite chunky! Her mother is not huge, but her sire comes from some bigger stock so she may mature to be a pretty large girl! 

I want to try to sit on the stand itself when milking, not on a stool/chair. How wide should I make the platform for this?

How tall should the platform be off the ground?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My stand is stationary..lol, no moving it unless I absolutely need to. It's made from "scrap" lumber, legs are set at 18" with a 4x2 foot platform, headgate is 3 feet high with the "hold" area set at 18 inches from the platform, I do sit on a stool next to it and actually sit a tad lower than the platform which works great because I have mini does.

These measurements may give you an idea of how much bigger to make yours for a standard doe.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input Liz! I plan to have mine stationary as well, it won't be moving a lot.


----------



## donbusbin (Aug 30, 2009)

Build it 24 to 26 inches high so you can use a stool and put your legs/feet underneath, you might have to trim the frame some where you will sit if you used 2X4's.
Then build a 12 to 13 inch platform at the rear for goat to step up onto stand.
You will find it much easier if the bag is about eye level. If it is a small goat, you can even rest your arms on the stand while you milk.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Sep 13, 2011)

My milking stand is scrap lumber. It is about 6-8" tall to the base, the feeder goes to about 4' tall. It is about 5' long and the head area is separate, and it close to 3' wide. I like to get on the stand too, and milk with one knee (sitting like an indian, my knee is down) under the doe and my head resting on her side! I can lean back on the feed rack, if I am tired. Don't laugh, hubby built it, then I put my backside on it to see what would fit, he had to add 2 boards. :laugh: Even grandkids like it, when they help me to milk.

It kind of depends on how you like to sit. I am typing this in my chair, with my legs...indian style. Some folks might have issues with so close to the ground, I often sit on the floor by habit. I hate straight chairs, floor is better for me. It is your stand, make it comfortable for you! 

I have a doeling, 2+ months old, she wants to copy her mama, so every time I finish real milking, she jumps up there...gotta be milked! It is her routine, I groom her and check her hooves, bet she will be easy to milk when grown. She can reach the feed, barely. Her name is Sesame, a white LaMancha.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't know the exact measurements off the top of my head....but I knew before I started I wanted to stand up straight while milking/grooming/ect (back issues so sitting or bending over are not comfortable) so I measured my girls to get an average height of their udders then while standing I measured down that far from my elbow and thats how I came up with the height of mine! It is 28" wide and 48" long (I might add I have all large breed goats). For the headlock portion I measured my tallest goat and then added 8" to get the height for that. Then I stole my boys bicycle ramp (they no longer used) and butted it up to the back so the girls can easily walk up onto the stand :laugh: My feeder is adjustable so I can move as needed for any size goat....I never have to bend much (only slightly for babies when doing hooves) everything is at a comfortable level for ME!

Sorry for the book I wrote I guess I could have just said "make it fit you! :greengrin: "


----------



## Little Bit Ranch (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm getting ready to build mine this week too! I've been using a picnic table for the time. I would love to see some pictures of your stand. Still need a few ideas myself. Good Luck.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys :shades: Lots of good info! I sit cross legged a lot too, though as I get a little older I am finding my legs get stiffer quicker when doing this. :laugh: I am constantly sitting in my chair with at least one leg up on the chair with me lol! 

I think it would be really awesome to have one that you stand at as well! I will have to really think about what I want!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I think we should include pictures of our stands, I'll get one on here later, love this topic. 

I made my stand from scrap lumber so it's not real pretty. I started with a short bed as I have mini goats. But, when I actually started to milk I found it was waaay to low, I don't "fold up" well anymore. So, I raised it about 6" and now I can get my legs under it while sitting on a stool. 

A friend had a stand that is higher, she stands to milk. Interestingly, she made it with a hole in the bed, were a glass jar goes. She built a box that is insulated and attached under the hole. The jar goes into the insulated box and she has a strainer over the top of it. So, she milks into a cold glass jar, and strains the milk at the same time. The box helps keep the milk cooler, during the summer heat. I thought that was pretty cool. 

I will need a taller stand anyway for my new alpines, so when I build it I will incorporate several of these ideas. I will need a way for the goat to get onto the taller stand. A stair will work, would you attach it to the stand or have it free standing next to it? :laugh:


----------

